# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Jicht dieet werkt preventief

## FRANCOIS580

Jicht dieet werkt preventief 

*Heb je te kampen met hevige pijn aan gezwollen gewrichten? Heb je meer en meer last met het normaal functioneren van gewrichten? Zijn deze soms fel verhit en rood gekleurd? Dan is de kans zeker niet denkbeeldig dat je te kampen hebt met jicht, een aandoening die veel voorkomt maar waarbij een juiste diagnose meestal moeilijk te stellen is. Wat veroorzaakt licht, en wat kunnen we zélf doen om deze aandoening te voorkomen, of zelfs te genezen?*

Vele landgenoten zijn slachtoffer van jicht, maar toch wordt deze ziekte nog al teveel onderschat. Wie ermee wordt geconfronteerd, doorstaat soms hevige pijnen. Jichtaanvallen verstoren in belangrijke mate je levenskwaliteit. 
Jicht is een van de vele reumatische aandoeningen, die wordt veroorzaakt door een teveel aan urinezuur in je bloed. Urinezuur ontstaat bij de afbraak van purine, een afvalstof dat op zijn beurt dan weer ontstaat als gevolg van de afbraak van lichaamseigen eiwitten.

*Slecht werkende nieren*

Urinezuur op zich is van geen enkele invloed op onze gezondheid. Dat wordt het wél wanneer je nieren hun werk niet meer naar behoren vervullen. Het zijn je nieren die het teveel aan urinezuur afscheiden. Wanneer je nieren onvoldoende werken, wordt dit urinezuur opgeslagen in je lichaam. Dat resulteert uiteindelijk in ernstige gewrichtsontstekingen.

*Preventie kan jicht voorkomen*

Een teveel aan urinezuur is hoofdverantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van jicht, maar dit is lang niet de enigste reden. Overgewicht, onvoldoende drinken, overmatig alcoholgebruik, het eten van purinerijke voeding, acute infecties, koorts, ernstig gewichtsverlies in korte tijd en zonder aanwijsbare reden, en het gebruik van plasbevorderende geneesmiddelen kunnen eveneens licht veroorzaken. Dankzij een vlugge en juiste diagnose kan jicht niet alleen goed behandeld worden. Met preventie kan je de ziekte zelfs voorkomen.

*Urinezuur verlagen met jicht dieet*

Het strikt volgen van het jicht dieet is de beste preventie tegen de ziekte. Het volstaat dit dieet gedurende vier weken per jaar te volgen, om jicht te voorkomen.Vet, suiker en alcohol zijn dan verboden. Bier is de grootste boosdoener. Het bevat immers naast alcohol ook purine.

*Groenten, fruit en veel drinken*

Groenten, fruit en veel drinken, minstens drie liter per dag, staan centraal in het jicht dieet. Vetrijke voeding en dierlijke eiwitten kunnen jicht verergeren. Méér dan 125 gram.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

